# "Made in the USA" jump bags



## BigPoppa (Feb 24, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a company that actually produces its jump bags in the US ?

StatPacks and Thomas are both Utah-based but do not specifically say the products are made in the USA.

DynaMed bags are imported. ProPak bags are made in Canada.

Who's left ?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

American made goods are usually the crappiest quality.


----------



## BigPoppa (Feb 24, 2011)

Sasha said:


> American made goods are usually the crappiest quality.



wow. that's really helpful


----------



## medicdan (Feb 24, 2011)

I believe Iron Duck manufactures all of it's goods in the US.
http://www.ironduck.com


----------



## Sasha (Feb 24, 2011)

BigPoppa said:


> wow. that's really helpful



It is. If you're interested in quality I would look at foreign made goods.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 25, 2011)

*Medpac*

I believe that Medpac bags are manufactured here in the states. You don't see a whole lot of them in EMS, but they seem to have become the standard in the Sports Medicine world.


----------



## horton35 (Feb 25, 2011)

LA Rescue, available through EMP (Emergency Medical Products) are made in the U.S.A. I have a LA Rescue First Call-In bag and it is perfect, all I need


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Feb 25, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> I believe Iron Duck manufactures all of it's goods in the US.
> http://www.ironduck.com



Yup - they are. Orange, Mass. I had one for years that took everything I could throw at it without flinching. Only reason I eventually changed bags was because I wanted something 100% waterproof (used to leave it in the back of my open Jeep) so I switched to a Pelican case. My service is looking at replacing our first-in bags with Iron Duck.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> American made goods are usually the crappiest quality.



Yeah, those Honda Accords (made in Ohio) just fall apart left and right. 

Here's the truth. What county a product is manufactured in has very little determination on its quality. There's crap made in China and Taiwan, and there are very high quality products made in China and Taiwan. Same with the USA and Mexico, too. What determines if the product is crap or quality is its design, what it's made out of, and the degree of care with which it is assembled. All of these factors are specified by the company whose name appears on the product (in general). A company can be cheap on any of these factors and the result will be a low-quality product, regardless of where it's made, and regardless of where the company itself is based. But a company can be strict on all three of these factors and the product will be quality, again regardless of where it's actually made.


----------

